# I am a mason



## gshukha (May 1, 2015)

Hello brothers
Im glad to inform you all that last night I became a mason and im proud of it 
Had a great experience great feeling


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 1, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (May 1, 2015)

Welcome Brother


----------



## gshukha (May 1, 2015)

Thanks brothers


----------



## nickthomp (May 3, 2015)

Congrats Brother!


----------



## dfreybur (May 3, 2015)

Welcome to the family once adopted brother.


----------



## HerrickMusic (Jul 9, 2015)

Congrats, my Brother!!!  It's a great feeling being a Mason and a wonderful experience being around other brothers!!!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 21, 2015)

Congratulations, how far along are you now?


----------



## Tabasko (Sep 21, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------

